
New product for next generation - reggton
http://www.barrelbuddy.com
======
reggton
Came across this and it made me think. Like anything old habits are hard to
break, this even holds true with methods used to clean firearms. In some cases
the same methods have been begrudgingly used for centuries. Yes centuries! The
best new products are often beautifully simplistic and intuitive. This product
is an great example of how years of so called innovation can still miss the
most rudimental and practical design and prompts a common response rarely
heard anymore of "I cant believe no one has thought of this before". Stop
putting a square peg in a round hole and look at things with a child's
perspective, it can often produce profound solutions!

